# Autonomous Electric



## ashy (Jul 16, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/uber-ceo-tesla-sell-half-million-autonomous-electric-110000053.html


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Did he promise, cross his heart and hope to die?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ashy said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/uber-ceo-tesla-sell-half-million-autonomous-electric-110000053.html





ashy said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/autos/s/uber-ceo-tesla-sell-half-million-autonomous-electric-110000053.html


POST # 1/ashy : OMG ! At only 6
Days shy of ONE YEAR...
You, Sir, are UPNF's "O L D E S T"
New Member. Keepin' it Real !

Thank You for the Hyperlinked Art-
icle of Interest to Car Buffs, like The
Bison. May Travis K. Whatapr••k! be
Run Over by a RobotCar ASAP!


----------

